# Great Quotes for Living Through This:



## Sudden404 (Feb 26, 2013)

*For Detachment:*

_The leaves,
Let go of the trees
And fall majestically.
If only we could let go
Of this world
So gracefully._
~ Rengetsu



Would love to see some you've found.


----------



## SecretTears (Jul 18, 2010)

For all of us who freak out about crying, not sleeping, being space cadets, emotional and generally "not there":

- Never be afraid to fall apart because it is an opportunity to rebuild yourself the way you wish you had been all along

For all of us separating/divorcing:
- Today forget the past, forgive yourself and begin again

- If you are brave enough to say goodbye life will reward you with a new hello


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Once d is files and r is not happening. For BH...

Two different meaning the same thing...

Random poon is superglue for a betrayed mans shattered ago.

There is nothing a vagina can't fix.


----------



## Sudden404 (Feb 26, 2013)

_God sometimes
takes us into
*troubled waters*
Not to
*drown us*,
but to
*cleanse us*._


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

No man is worth your tears. The one who is will never make you cry.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Once I pulled myself together and realized I was done, I used the ones below.
She didn't leave right away, but the message was delivered. 

Get the f_ck out!
Don't let the door hit you in the a$$!


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

A friend, once over the shock told me he said to her.

YOU ARE DISMISSED
and you will be REPLACED.

Eventually he did just that.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Sometimes the hardest thing and the right thing are the same thing.

(Unknown)


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

People have a hard time letting go of their suffering.Out of a fear of the unknown,they prefer suffering that is familiar.

Thich Nhat Hanh -Buddhist Monk


----------



## Sudden404 (Feb 26, 2013)

If someone treats you like ****, just remember that something is wrong with them, not you.
Normal people don't go around destroying other human beings.


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

If the one that betrayed you dies first, it allows you to personally "water their grave".


----------



## totallyunexpected (Nov 21, 2012)

“I wish I could show you when you are lonely or in darkness the astonishing light of your own being.” 

trans. Hafez (14th century Persian mystic and poet)


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't know if it qualifies for getting through it..but it sure summarizes the whole thing..especially in my case. 

“There's one sad truth in life I've found
While journeying east and west -
The only folks we really wound
Are those we love the best.
We flatter those we scarcely know,
We please the fleeting guest,
And deal full many a thoughtless blow
To those who love us best.” 
― Ella Wheeler Wilcox


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

_I am strong, because I’ve been weak

I am fearless, because I've been afraid

I am wise, because I’ve been foolish_


----------



## Sudden404 (Feb 26, 2013)

lisab0105 said:


> I don't know if it qualifies for getting through it..but it sure summarizes the whole thing..especially in my case.
> 
> “There's one sad truth in life I've found
> While journeying east and west -
> ...


Wow - yes - I feel the same exact way about my situation.


----------



## Ostera (Nov 1, 2012)

lisab0105 said:


> I don't know if it qualifies for getting through it..but it sure summarizes the whole thing..especially in my case.
> 
> “There's one sad truth in life I've found
> While journeying east and west -
> ...





This is so true... I've done this many times,,, and hated myself for hurting the love of my life... 

This is one reason we are in MC... we tend to 'one up' each other when we disagree.


----------

